# USC application: a cautionary tale



## Suzako (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been blithely getting my applications ready (Columbia, NYU, and USC) and spending the most time on USC's (since it is my top choice).  Unfortunately, I did not realize until TODAY that USC requires everyone to take the GRE.  And the application for screenwriting is Dec 10.  Which puts me in a very bad situation.

Don't be like me.  Take the GREs.


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Suzako,

Don't let that bother you. Same thing happened to me last year (although I knew about the GREs prior). I called up the USC School of Cinematic Arts and explained my situation. I took the GREs two days before applications were due. After you take the GREs, your unofficial scores appear on the screen (minus the writing score). I included the scores I already knew on my application and also included a letter explaining the situation. You include the schools that you want the GRE people to send your scores to when you take the exam. 

On a side note, the person I spoke with at USC told me that it was up to the review committee to accept my application without ”˜official' scores. That's why I included the letter; granted, I already knew the score that I had received. I was accepted to USC for the MFA Production program, and my GRE scores were not the greatest.

My advise: schedule and take the GRE before the deadline and give USC a call; you still have time. Then, overnight your application along with a letter explaining that you will submit the official scores when you receive them. It worked for me! Best of luck!


----------



## Suzako (Nov 26, 2008)

Christian,

I will definitely try this.  Thanks so much for your advice!

Also, now I feel less like a dummy, which is nice too.

S


----------



## sophiedog (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck Suzako! I took the GRE on Nov 18 and actually talked to USC about it yesterday after checking that they'd recieved my letters of rec. They said the GRE doesn't weigh much on applications so as long as you get their minimum requirement (1000), you should be okay. Seems like more of a condition to pass for USC grad studies in general, not so much the film school. I also asked about what happens if scores aren't in on time, because mine are being processed from Canada and it seems to be slower, probably since not very many people take it here (we don't need it for grad school apps and don't use standardized testing much at all. I'd never seen a quantative comparision question before!). Anyway they said it shoudn't be a big deal if they come in a bit late, just keep them updated. 
Oh and we don't need to overnight the rest of our applications I don't think...thought the creative stuff is uploaded online.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 27, 2008)

I took the last GRE you could take before the deadline, maybe a week or so before.  I mailed my app regular post the day of the deadline, and I didn't call them or write any extra letters, I just sent what I had.

I got in.

Fret not.  Overnight not...you're actually not supposed to make them sign for things.  Besides, it's just a postmark date.

Take the test.  It matters, but only about an eighth as much as you think.  Your creative materials are the most important part.  If you do poorly on the exam or you don't have a 3.0, and your writing samples are amazing, the SCA will MAKE USC ACCEPT YOU.

You'll just be on academic probation for the first semester or two. 

I know two people who had this situation last year.


----------



## Suzako (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, so I registered to take the GREs on Dec 9th!  Here's hoping everything works out!  Thank god for you guys and this forum or else I might have given up.  But since USC really is my dream school, its worth it!  

I have a 3.025 average from a top university and I'm pretty sure I should be able to break 1000.  But I'll try to take a few practice exams, just to be sure.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'm EXACTLY on the same situation... Good to know that Cris22 made it. 

I'll call USC today, just to have sure.
I've done my GRE on November 18th 2008.

ABOUT the MINIMUM requirement (1000), this INCLUDES the score on the WRITING?
...I did well on the writing, not so bad on the reading and math tests. I think I had around 800 on the first 2, this without the writing points. Do you guys think that is this ok?

WHat I need to do? 
I mean.. When I did my GRE I've included the USC and UCLA to receive my scores, but that was the "generic" address that appeared on the screen. I've setted to the FILM SCHOOL of course, but I'm afraid they could not receive?

CRIS 22: What do I need to do for USC receive the non-oficial score on screen?


----------



## Chris22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Zumbi,

When anyone takes the GRE, their unofficial score appears on-screen for the Math and Reading sections (not the Writing) at the very end...this is if you take the electronic version of the GRE on a computer. I remembered my score and included it on my on-line application before submitting it electronically.  Of course, USC is not going to take your word (for the scores) until they receive an ”˜official' GRE record from the GRE people. In addition to my on-line application, I submitted a letter explaining the situation along with other application materials. This was just to inform them that I did take the GRE and that they will be receiving official scores from the GRE company at a later date. 

As for the score, I wouldn't worry too much about your 800. According to many others on this forum, your supplemental application materials will play a greater role in your acceptance. Just make sure you really focus on your writing samples and photo essay (which is new and wasn't included when I applied). Good luck!


----------



## Chris22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot one thing: USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) does accept overnight/express packages. They have a special address on their website for anything shipped overnight at: http://cinema.usc.edu/contact/  (it's midway down the page)

When I was applying, I called and verified that SCA must have application material in their hands by the deadline, 5pm (if I remember correctly).  Jayimess, perhaps they changed it since you applied. And of course, I would call them again...you never know if they changed the rules for this application year. The overnight address is still current on their website.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy moly, Christian!! 

I had no idea they changed it!  When I applied, the deadline was 12.10.06, and that was a Sunday.  I called and asked if it needed to be postmarked by the 9th or the 11th, and they said the 11th.

I will say this...I know a person who sent a week after deadline.  He got in, but don't plan on such behavior.

None of the schools I applied to had "received by dates;" the timings are so hard to gauge. 

Perhaps this change is due to the insane process the school is going through to switch to the new building.  Lucas closes forever on the 17th.

Sorry, so sorry for the misinformation.


Zumbi, just put your scores in where it says.  Put the date where it says.  They will know it's "unofficial," but write that in if it makes you feel better.  I did, in parentheses. 

Your GRE scores will be sent to the proper department, as the school has all that information when you apply.  It's not like they'll send it to the social work department or something.

Seriously, guys, don't fret the GRE dates.  If I remember correctly, the space where the GRE dates go says "Taken/Will be taken" or something like that.

As for the 800...don't count yourself out.  If they want you they'll get you, override The USC Graduate School and put you on academic probation for 1-2 semesters, which means you have to turn in progress reports from your instructors mid semester.  (WITH THE EXCEPTION  OF STARK...they have no flexibility on the GRE and require a higher score, 1100 or something.)

Also, the writing grades on a half-point interval scale of 5 and is completely separate from the math/verbal scores.  I believe you have to get a 4.5 or a 5.0 to get in, but I'm not certain, and as mentioned before, that is negotiable if SCA chooses to override the requirements.

Suzako, I prepped for the GRE for nine months, with just about every book you can buy at Borders and Barnes and Noble.  In the end, it was the practice materials on the GRE website that helped the most.  They give explanations for the math, which I needed because most of it was stuff I hadn't seen in a decade or more, if at all.  They're worth checking out.

Good luck guys!!


----------



## sophiedog (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to add that since USC's application (at least for screenwriting) can all be done online except for transcripts, you probably won't have to overnight anything. Letters of rec can be submitted online and all portfolio pieces are uploaded as pdfs, so if you're using the online application it might make things easier.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jayimess.

Thanks for the advices.

Actually I CAN'T put my scores anywhere.
The only thing I can do is send a letter explaining that the result should arrive soon. I already sent my entire application a month ago. 
I just did my GRE and TOEFL on 18th November.

I believe I need to call them and ask about everything.
They asked me to send another document from my school. So I believe they're processing my stuff. 

If everything goes ok, believe we will meet next year, Jayimess.
I'd like to thank you personally for your help. 
All the best.


----------



## ada_23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Man! I'm in the same boat -- except I didn't realize it until I read your post today, Zumbi.

I just got off the phone with the Admissions Dept. at USC Cinema -- very nice people. Told me to submit my application without the scores, take the test ASAP, and keep them updated on my progress. The application will be held in limbo until I get them those scores, but as things develop they want to know about it. They also said I would receive e-mails or phone calls asking about the status of my GRE scores as they begin to sort and process the applications.

Good luck! I know I'll need it --


----------



## Suzako (Dec 9, 2008)

So I just finished with the GRE!  I got 1250, so I achieved my goal of breaking 1000!  Now to reread all my Real application materials and upload them to USC tonight!


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 9, 2008)

Good, Suzako.

I need to inform them as well. I'm not wuite sure they've received the OFFICIAL score.

Tell me... Your TOTAL score was 1250?
Just asking because mine was partial... I just had the results on the screen. The writing needs to wait for the official.

Anyway. Just tell me how're doing to send tehm results IF they're not official results. I need to do the same.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 10, 2008)

Zumbi, the numbers you saw on the screen are your verbal and math scores, which are 800 points each, making a possible total of 1600 points.

The writing score comes separately and is out of six points.

The score is commonly written as 1600/6.0, so yes, I believe Suzako is reporting the verbal and math scores.  Writing takes a month or so.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi again Jayimess.

Wish they would be 800 each.

But actually was 380 verbal and 420 math. Total of 800 
Wasn't so good as I expected... Anyway...

Let's wait for the verbal so.

I just need to know how to proceeed to inform USC... Maybe just call them, or send a LETTER?

Thanks


----------



## Suzako (Dec 10, 2008)

Zumbi,

When I first found out about the GREs I posted on this board and I e-mailed USC.  The board got back to me first, but eventually USC told me to feel free to  *fax* them the scores when I got my official score report from ETS.  Since I just submitted last night, I also plugged my scores into their on-line application.  But I'm waiting for my scores to be mailed from ETS to fax the USC, especially since they already know that I just took them.  ETS says I should get them in 8-10 business days.

To make a long story short, you can fax them the scores.

S


----------



## ada_23 (Dec 10, 2008)

On the online application you can enter in all kinds of test scores -- official, unofficial (both are "self-reported") and even future test dates.

So if you haven't clicked "Submit" you can put it in the application itself, too --


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all.

Thanks for the answers.

The problem is that I ALREADY clicked submit... A month ago.

I did it, because the deadline was supposed to be at 1st November...

Now I need to contact USC.
Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Suzako (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been blithely getting my applications ready (Columbia, NYU, and USC) and spending the most time on USC's (since it is my top choice).  Unfortunately, I did not realize until TODAY that USC requires everyone to take the GRE.  And the application for screenwriting is Dec 10.  Which puts me in a very bad situation.

Don't be like me.  Take the GREs.


----------



## Suzako (Dec 10, 2008)

I see the confusion.  MFA for Writing has a different deadline than Production.  Sorry, Zumbi.  Just fax/ e-mail them.  They've been very friendly to my e-mails.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 10, 2008)

Zumbi, 

Can you retake the GRE anytime soon?  Your verbal scores concern me.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah...

I was wondering about this...
I really wasn't in a good day on the test day.

Maybe you're right. I'll try another time.

Thanks.


----------



## movied (May 5, 2009)

tough luck


----------

